# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Trouble with posting while signed in.

## Jesse Harmon

I have had to go to advanced and re-sign in when I post on the last two times I posted.  Any thing I am doing wrong?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

When you login, make sure you check the box that says "Remember Me" before you submit. Most people on the forum are logged in for months at a time without having to log back in continually.

See attached and Remember Me box.

----------

Jesse Harmon

----------

